# Fiber and no gut motility



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Hope someone can shead some "light" on this issue that I'm battling to resolve.I realize that when there is no motility the best is to go on a low residue diet, however, either way, when one is on a low residue diet or high fiber, wouldn't one still be constipated (at least that is my experience)







It seems no matter what I do there will be extreme constipation, not to mention pain 24/7.I'm confused how this diet thing works ... everything just "sticks" and in my colon no matter what I do I can't seem to win.







Am I perhaps missing something here??


----------

